# Why is PPS numbers being asked for?



## Alwyn (17 Jun 2011)

Earlier this month I applied for a college course.  It is 50/50 whether I get the place or not but on my application form I had to give my PPS number.

My son applied for a vacancy with one of the prominent retailers and was also asked for his PPS on the application form.

Why can't this information be asked for after I am accepted for the course and after he gets the job if he ever does?? 

I'm not comfortable supplying this information over the internet but I hope to get the course and he needs the job.


----------



## pippasue (17 Jun 2011)

PPS number is like your digital fingerprint... they need to look it up and know for sure you have the right to work and get education in Ireland


----------



## niceoneted (17 Jun 2011)

Just because a person has a PPS no here though does not mean they have a right to work or to education. Lots of non europeans get them when they arrive in order to open bank accounts but they may not be entitled to work/study.


----------



## pippasue (17 Jun 2011)

oh sorry I thought it was so they could check your status? I didnt mean that if they had a PPS number it would mean they have right to work, education etc...


----------



## Complainer (17 Jun 2011)

From http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/PPSN/Pages/faq.aspx

*Q8. Who can ask me for my PPS Number?*

 A8. You can only be asked for your PPS Number by one of the agencies listed in the Register of Users or by an authorised agent of one of these bodies. Your employer will also use your PPS Number for the purposes of advising Revenue and Department of Social & Family Affairs (DSFA) of your tax deductions and Pay Related Social Insurance (PRSI) contributions.
*Q9. What should I do if someone asks me for my PPS Number?*

 A9. You should provide them with your number once you are satisfied that they are entitled to ask for it. In this regard you may find it helpful to refer to the *list of agencies here *. In any case of doubt, you should contact Client Identity Services in the Department of Social and Family Affairs for clarification.


----------

